
Junit Extensions for Test Impact Analysis - walkmod
https://github.com/rpau/junit4git
======
mfestra
This is an interesting topic, but it would be nice to see a sample of the
report in the README or elsewhere.

~~~
walkmod
A report example appears in the readme:
[https://github.com/rpau/junit4git#2-generate-a-test-
impact-r...](https://github.com/rpau/junit4git#2-generate-a-test-impact-
report)

However, take in mind that the report is stored inside the Git repository as a
note (it is invisible - and how other tools like Gerrit work) to avoid an
external service.

~~~
mfestra
I see, I skimmed over that section. Reason being, I expect to see __real__
reports for this topic as a product owner instead of mutable git notes that I
would need to tool against. Git notes from my understanding are more for
TODOs, and don't seem like the best output for test analysis.

~~~
walkmod
Thank you for your commenst :) but let me ask a question: Why do you consider
them mutable? They are related into a commit and they are stored into an
specific ref (it is not the default for Git notes). Git notes are also used to
store static code analysis results.

The tool could generate the report as a file, sure. But The problem is that
you will need a service to retrieve that file and compare - and then it
becomes a non generic solution.

Indeed, my question is what do you want to do with that file? It can generate
it, but nobody will take benefit of it, right?

